

The terrifying, flesh-eating drug krokodil has reportedly surfaced in the US - w1ntermute
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/27/4775564/super-addictive-flesh-eating-drug-krokodil-reported-in-the-us

======
bediger4000
This smells bad, because it seems so similar to something from 80s cyberpunk.
A drug that comes from Russia, made from mostly easy-to-obtain precursors
(except maybe the cocaine), has more kick than heroin, and it rots junkies
from within. It's a perfect cyberpunk throwaway drug! Anyone remember
"greenies" from Richard Kadrey's "Metrophage"
([http://www.amazon.com/Metrophage-Ace-Science-Fiction-
Special...](http://www.amazon.com/Metrophage-Ace-Science-Fiction-
Special/dp/0441528139))?

I expect that mainstream media will try to whip up a moral panic
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_panic](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_panic))
over "krokodil", complete with horrifying billboards of "krok" addicts rotting
all over each other, and admonitions to never smoke "krok", not even once! and
other warnings about backing away from the "krok" pipe. This meth thing has
gone on long enough for almost everyone to determine that it's not as bad as
the Moral Panicers protrayed, and that having to sign for sudafed is a
ginormous nuisance. FDA and DEA and BATF gotta come up with another boogie man
to get even more funding. Heck, even "terrorism" is drying up as a magic word
to get more funds.

